# This very disturbing project is finally done....



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Note, this is * not * a FULL SSG transmission retrofit. Just a vain mod that includes the SSG knob, plate and sport button. Don't even know why I did it in the first place. Given that SSG parts are not available in the US, I have to import all these from Germany. Over the course of this project, I have fried my DSC (stupid Bentley manual listed some wrong wire numbers!), drove around without the sport button (hole in the trim), drove around with a default active DSC (for testing), have JonM from LeatherZ help me out with the leather trim, and So Cal TechSession guys asking me what's with the three hundred and four wires dangling out from the console.

The sport button is now wired to the DSC, in a rather perculiar way I must admit. And the space under the gear shift plate is now officially filled up with home-brew circuits and harness. Any more electronic mods and I won't be able to fit the trim.

I think my hamster will find there very cosy...:eeps: :lmao:


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

How about some M /// things to the Sport button!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Awwww, Vince... a manual knob on a slushie?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Nope...a SSG knob is not a manual knob. :eeps:



Plaz said:


> *Awwww, Vince... a manual knob on a slushie?  *


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I like that it's original - not a 'me too' mod. :thumbup:

What exactly happened to DSC? Did you have to replace anything after you 'fried' it?

--SONET


----------



## eric5150 (Aug 19, 2002)

Well done Vince. Now you need to copyright your SAG (sequential AUTO....) shifter.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hey Vince, here's a question . . . .*

about the sport button:

Did you wire it so the Sport button 'On' means the DSC is 'Off' ?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

What about a SMG 2 gearshift retrofit? Then you can get all the parts here in the US.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

guys, sorry for the late reply....apparently, I didn't subcribe to this thread... 

I experimented two functions for the sport button: 

1. to de-activate DSC
2. to activate SD and when you shift knob to the left, MD is activated instead.

And I went with 1. The originaly DSC button still works. The 2nd option *felt* a bit weird. I thought slapping the knob to the left is a lot more interactive than pressing a button to activate SD. 

The SMG knob and bezel won't fit on the steptronic.


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> guys, sorry for the late reply....apparently, I didn't subcribe to this thread...
> 
> I experimented two functions for the sport button:
> 
> ...


I am attempting this on my 2001 330i

I found this thread. Did it ever work with just the Sport Mode Button?

Here is my pre-DIY video:





Also Subzeroe46 accomplished this with the paddles taking the place of a button. Here is his DIY-results video:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes my sport button still deactivates the DSC unit. 

But now I have it done automatically whenever I start my car.


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Yes my sport button still deactivates the DSC unit.
> 
> But now I have it done automatically whenever I start my car.


thanks Mr PaddleShift. 
That is the exact way I would want it but only to put the car in SD mode.
(DSC doesn't have anything to do with it for my purposes)
I would ask but word on the web is that you will charge me like $800 for the information on how to wire it up.
:tsk:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

delmarco said:


> thanks Mr PaddleShift.
> That is the exact way I would want it but only to put the car in SD mode.
> (DSC doesn't have anything to do with it for my purposes)
> I would ask but word on the web is that you will charge me like $800 for the information on how to wire it up.
> :tsk:


You revived a thread from 2003, thanked me for replying the thread and now attempt to ridicule me with a preposterous accusation and a 'tsk' emoticon, which I find rather distasteful. I can only assume your gesture is that of discontentment with a tinge of cynicism and a pinch of self-pity. Strangely enough.

I was this close to helping you otherwise I wouldn't have replied.

Next time, please allow adequate time for your neurons to fire off before you pen down anything.


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> You revived a thread from 2003, thanked me for replying the thread and now attempt to ridicule me with a preposterous accusation and a 'tsk' emoticon, which I find rather distasteful. I can only assume your gesture is that of discontentment with a tinge of cynicism and a pinch of self-pity. Strangely enough.
> 
> I was this close to helping you otherwise I wouldn't have replied.
> 
> Next time, please allow adequate time for your neurons to fire off before you pen down anything.


Hey Vince,

I was seriously just joking with you. I dug this thread up because I was searching to see what was done before. I had no idea that this idea was around since 2003 when this thread originated. I'm also shocked that this idea pretty much died out the same week it started and no one else touched it.

I also PM'ed a few forum friends who directed me to your work on the shift paddles and in all honesty they warned me that I will need to bring my AMEX and VISA card to get any information out of you and the reason this DIY was never really visited again was because you had some patent on it or protection of information on the methods for shift paddles and Sport buttons.

I found that extremely hilarious because in 8 years of being a forum member I never had to pay anyone for a general DIY or DIY information at a open car forum before.

I also never dealt with you before so I wasn't judging you in my earlier response other than being silly.

That said, I'm serious about this work and what I'm doing here so I'm not trying to make enemies with people who can obviously help me whether I have to pay them or not.

Thanks anyway bro and I still hope we can be friends.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Your disclaimer notwithstanding, it sure does not look to me (an outsider with no dog in this fight) that you were not joking and it's hard to blame Vince for being a bit offended, in particular since you repeat your accusation in your "apology."



delmarco said:


> Hey Vince,
> 
> I was seriously just joking with you. I dug this thread up because I was searching to see what was done before. I had no idea that this idea was around since 2003 when this thread originated. I'm also shocked that this idea pretty much died out the same week it started and no one else touched it.
> 
> ...


----------

